# Whites boots



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone used whites smoke jumper boots wearing them on concrete all day? I'm trying to find a better boot than the red wings that I buy two pair a year.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Sure have. I have owned Whites since the mid 80s, Wescos before that. They are pretty muchly the only boots I can wear all day long. I need the arch support for my bum knee. They took some getting used to so keep your old boots around the first week or two.

Still if I were you I would want some cushion on concrete.


----------



## Erock (Mar 24, 2011)

have owned a pair for two years now, no problems. still have the original leather laces too. I wear them when i work in the woods, hiking miles at a time carrying my line gear and chainsaws and such to fires and project sites. They took a little while to break in but once they did, i wouldn't go with any other boot. Just make sure to grease them as often as you can to keep the leather from drying out.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2011)

I usually work 10-13 hour days on concrete or steel grating so my feet take a beating. At some plants we walk 5-6 miles a day going to and from the meeting area to work and breaks. I like slip ons as we have to go through metal detectors and change clothes at work a lot. I'm willing to give a pair of lace ups a try for more comfort.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2011)

Whites are good boots but I've never worn them on anything but unpaved surfaces.

I'd think they might be a little unforgiving on pavement or any other hard surface....not much of a cushion.


----------



## Ikeholt (Mar 24, 2011)

Try Doc Martins. I buy mine used/blemish on fleabay for about 30 bucks. You can get steel toe or anything you need. They are very comfortable and well built.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2011)

Tried some doc martins as did a friend of mine. His lasted 4 months and mine 1 month before I couldn't stand them. Same way with wolverine. I've heard good things about whites. I just don't know how they'll do on concrete. Most of you guys use them with corks on dirt. Most people around me have never heard of them. There's a shop that carries them close to where I'm going in 2 weeks to work.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 24, 2011)

They're sturdy and a lot of the loggers swear by them. Maybe you could put some kind of cushioned insole inside?

I spent two weeks working and walking on a concrete floor in our shop last year. My good old super comfortable well broke in Wesco Firestormers that had never hurt my feet just damn near crippled me. Walking on hard surfaces is a different ball game.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2011)

I've tried rocky, wolverine, ariat, georgia boot, justin, chippewa, and red wings. The red wings are the only ones that hold up decent and don't hurt my feet. I was just hoping to find something that will last a little better and be comfortable.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 24, 2011)

I wore Red Wings on The Boat for years. They're pretty good as far as cushioning goes, but the soles aren't great. Have you considered Nick's or Hoffman's?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2011)

I've not seen Nicks. I did look at Hoffmans online. I need to search for a dealer close to here. There is one place local that carries Danner. I might check some of them out.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 24, 2011)

Might try calling Whites. They are knowledgeable and can doing darn near anything to their boots. Tell em what your looking for (or not) and see what they have to say. They've done well for me.


----------



## slowp (Mar 24, 2011)

The Whites I had were fine for in the woods. I had a problem when tromping down a hard trail. I'd get shin splints. But only after walking on official type hiking trails or on roads. 

I wore what they call the smokejumper style. A coworker claims that that model is made special so a smoke jumper does not blow out their achiles tendon during their landing. He claims it is not made for walking on trails and roads--hence the shin splints. 

You probably won't have to worry about getting wet feet.


----------



## 066logger (Mar 24, 2011)

yea i dont kno if you will do much better than red wings. i have 5 pairs of #998 red wings that i have worn out. i used to build barbwire fence and thats generally in terrain just like logging and they worked great and in the last year i have been working in the shop and they work pretty good their too. but still after 8 hours im done. the soles dont have a real agressive tread pattern so that they dont track mud but they just flat grab anything. i have never worn another shoe with more traction. people look at me funny when i show up to the gym with a pair of boots on but i cant stand tennis shoes anymore. oh and on the danners i have found them to be the most overpriced pos'es i have ever worn. the soles are so slick it feels like they are made out of plastic. ill never buy another pair of those.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I've tried rocky, wolverine, ariat, georgia boot, justin, chippewa, and red wings. The red wings are the only ones that hold up decent and don't hurt my feet. I was just hoping to find something that will last a little better and be comfortable.


 
Have you tried the Red Wings with the super sole's? I buy the Red Wing Model 608's, at the rate of a pair a year. The 608's have the squishy sole, and are real nice on concrete, but dont hold up long. A Co-worker bought the super sole version on them, and they lasted him 4 years on concrete, and still werent worn out. Not much traction with the super sole though...


----------



## Humptulips (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a thought but what about Hoffman Pacs? Maybe too hot but mine are real cushiony. Might not work but I thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## nandoz (Mar 25, 2011)

*Danners*

Any of the USA made Danners are great boots. I bought my first pair when I was 16 and still have them. I work 8-12 hours a day on anything from gravel to concrete to mud, I'll never buy another brand. Just make sure they say made in USA.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 25, 2011)

American made Danner's are a great boot. I still have the Ft.Lewis "go devil" boots i bought when on active duty in the very early 80's they are still in good shape.

If you can get by with a hiker height you'll think I'm nuts but I've worn the ECCO Dhaka mid gtx boots made from Yak hide.
Mine are about four or five years old, I wear them daily, they look like hell, but wouldn't trade them for anything else.
Yak hide is three to four times more wear resistant than the best cowhide. ECCO is known to be one of the very top shoe makers as far as comfort and support are concerned in the world. They are pricey about 220.00 bucks, but they are waterproof, great soles and absolutely the most comfortable boot I've worn. They change styles about once a year, but it is mostly cosmetic changes.
They've outworn about anything I've ever had, I just oil the yak hide about twice a year. I wish more companies used yak, but supposedly it's more expensive than cowhide.


----------



## hammerlogging (Mar 25, 2011)

M- They're super sweet and beautiful boots but with that much concrete time I think you'd end up disappointed. I've mostly gone with wescos, I've surely walked 2-3 miles in them on asphalt but I don't think it would be great choice for day in and day out- calling White's is probably a good idea.

What about a nice high end hiking/light mountaineering boot?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm willing to try anything for a little more wear and comfort. The red wings I have are 1105. The sole lasts about a year or so. I've tried a couple others but can't remember the numbers now. I'll give whites a call today and see if they have anything they recommend for working on hard surfaces.


----------



## floyd (Mar 25, 2011)

Wore Whites long ago in another galaxy. Did alot of downhill jumping on the way to the truck, or horse, when I worked in the canyons.

They are great for going straight up & straight down. Once I hit the pavement it was street shoes for me. 

Went to spring heel Wescos. Still custom fit. Scapposse OR.

I keep 2 pair, vibram & corks.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 25, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> Just a thought but what about Hoffman Pacs?



I have nothing but praise for Hoffman's at that price point. You CAN get a better boot, but it'll cost at least twice as much.



indiansprings said:


> I still have the Ft.Lewis "go devil" boots i bought when on active duty in the very early 80's they are still in good shape.



You know that's where I work, right?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 25, 2011)

White recommended the farmer/rancher or smoke jumper. They said both fit the same. 

Hoffman said the La sportiva glacier is one of the best. The smoke chaser looks more like what I'm looking for. The price isn't much more than what I've been paying for the red wings after tax.


----------



## r&r (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had a pair of danner fire boots for about 5 years now that I only wear on fires they are tough as nails thats for sure. I don't wear them everyday because of the loggers heel makes me feel like i'm gonna turn my ankle. If you aren't use to the loggers heel it will feel funny for awhile. 
I'm currently breaking in a pair of danner acadia's seem to be good but for 230.00 bucks they could have come with an insole just showed up with two plastic arch support things. I've spent 25 bucks on insoles and still haven't gotten it right yet.

You might want to try Hathorn explorer boots by white's they cost about 200 bucks. 

For what its worth when I get home I put my Pecos back on.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm afraid I'm not going to get anything better than what I've got now. I've wore the pecos red wings for 4 years straight now. I have some chippewa lace up logger style boots with 200 g thinsulate I wear in the winter.


----------



## A&Atree (Mar 25, 2011)

i like the asolo hicking boots, byfar the most comfortable boot i have ever had, i can run in them comfortably. I also have some Hoffman powerline boots and love them too. The asolo i can get about 15 months out of a pair i have had 4 pairs and i getting ready to buy another pair to have as a backup good luck


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Mar 25, 2011)

I use my custom built Whites on fires, I like them, I also have La Sportiva's which I don't like.
I just got some Meindl Perfekts, they are awesome. Check them out at Cabela's.


----------



## cpr (Mar 27, 2011)

I wore these every day for 2 years as a commercial carpenter. Not American made, I admit, but for the coin, they're the best boots I've ever owned. Comfortable (once you dump the factory insole) and very durable. Leather's great with no real maintainance beyond occasional oiling. Ready for their 1st resole and I'll get another pair. The stuff on the steel toe you cannot wear a hole in.

Cabela's: Cabela's Lace-To-Toe GORE-TEX® Steel-Toe Work Boots


----------



## Gologit (Mar 27, 2011)

cpr said:


> I wore these every day for 2 years as a commercial carpenter. Not American made, I admit, but for the coin, they're the best boots I've ever owned. Comfortable (once you dump the factory insole) and very durable. Leather's great with no real maintainance beyond occasional oiling. Ready for their 1st resole and I'll get another pair. The stuff on the steel toe you cannot wear a hole in.


 
Just a thought...when you get them re-soled why not have a good shoe repairman put caulks on?


----------



## cpr (Mar 27, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Just a thought...when you get them re-soled why not have a good shoe repairman put caulks on?


 
Darn good thought!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 28, 2011)

cpr said:


> Darn good thought!


 
Yup. You already know they fit, they're already broken in, and you might save a few bucks. Just make sure you get replaceable spikes.

Finding a good repairman is getting tough, though. We're down to one shop in our area and he's retiring soon.


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 28, 2011)

Tree Sling'r said:


> I use my custom built Whites on fires, I like them, I also have La Sportiva's which I don't like.
> I just got some Meindl Perfekts, they are awesome. Check them out at Cabela's.


 
All the "trendy" firefighters here in central Oregon and central/eastern California are wearing the Sportivas. They are among the worst firefighting boots I've ever seen. If a person stands in a hotspot too long, the sole de-vulcanizes and the whole boot starts coming apart. We had Logan hotshots out here last year on a fire and the majority of them had Sportivas- most were planning on going back to their White's or Nick's. 

I wear "shop shoes" when I'm in the shop on concrete. A cruddy old pair of tennis shoes that I don't mind getting oil, gas, acid, or paint on.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 28, 2011)

Heavy leather boots on concrete don't mix to well. Usually; I've found that working on concrete, that one is usually doing lots of twisting, turning , fast walking, and those boots make your feet get hot. I've tried shop shoes, chucka's, Danners, etc. The best I came up with was a good pair of Tennis Shoes.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 28, 2011)

Mike, you should try a pair of the new Rocky Bearclaws that Im wearin. I honestly like walkin in them better thn my Nike Air Max.
They have that memory foam in them. Ive had Danner and although the Danner may be tougher, they are not even in the same league as far as comfort and cushion go. They are softer than any tennis shoe Ive ever had. Try a pair on..........


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't wear tennis shoes or anything that's not a good leather upper so sparks don't set them on fire or melt through to my feet. 

I never got any life out of the rocky when using them on concrete. I could get maybe 3 months out of them. It's like I'm looking for a unicorn here with what I'm wanting out of a set of boots.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 28, 2011)

> mdavlee
> Can't wear tennis shoes or anything that's not a good leather upper so sparks don't set them on fire or melt through to my feet.



Been there. Was brazing when a hot piece dripped into the top of my shoe. I should have been wearing a pair of Chaps or an Apron.:msp_scared:


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 28, 2011)

Stick welding with 5/32" rods can drop some big splatter balls on your feet too.


----------



## epicklein22 (Mar 29, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Stick welding with 5/32" rods can drop some big splatter balls on your feet too.


 
Asolo's have a good reputation with a few buddies of mine. 

La Sportiva's are for rock climbing, not factory work.:hmm3grin2orange:

BTW, how do you like those Chippewa Loggers? I'm thinking about trying a pair soon. Do they stay waterproof? That is a big thing for me. My Danner Super Rainforest's are nice, but leave more to be desired and like someone said here, the soles are hard and slick!


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 30, 2011)

They have done pretty good on staying waterproof. They have 200g of insulation so I don't wear them much at all in the warmer months. I guess for the money they're pretty good. I haven't worn them on concrete but a few times and they were ok. I usually just wear them when cutting wood or working with cattle.


----------



## A&Atree (Apr 5, 2011)

go with the asolo you will be more than happy i love them


----------



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 10, 2011)

are new whites as good as the ones from years ago? I have heard mixed reviews about the quality of leather. It is hard to know if I should take these things with a grain of salt.
I am trying to decide to drop my hard earned coin on either a pair of wesco's, white's or nicks. At the moment I am leaning towards the nicks.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 10, 2011)

IN that case I'd say you're looking more at fit than brand choice, all quality. 

Of course, when i went to cut for these new guys, the faller (now gone) tried to start some pro Husky anti stihl battle with me, when I didn't play along I think it broke his heart, which is to say, brand loyalty doesn't hold too much ground with me.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 11, 2011)

*Boots*

Nicks,Whites,Wesco,These boot brands can be custom made to you the buyer feet and any sole you want  I have one pair of Whites that are 50 years old and have been rebuilt who knows how many times still good to wear,Yard sale find.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 11, 2011)

Siskiyou Blues said:


> are new whites as good as the ones from years ago? I have heard mixed reviews about the quality of leather. It is hard to know if I should take these things with a grain of salt.
> I am trying to decide to drop my hard earned coin on either a pair of wesco's, white's or nicks. At the moment I am leaning towards the nicks.


Nicks rebuilds to orignal quality, whites resoles arnt done to original standard from what ive been told.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 11, 2011)

Cedarkerf said:


> Nicks rebuilds to orignal quality, whites resoles arnt done to original standard from what ive been told.


 
My last new pair of Whites I bought in 1994 and I've just been having three or so pairs re-soled or rebuilt ever since. I can tell you in the last ten years or so, the soles are not lasting nearly as long as when I either first bought the boots or had them rebuilt/re-soled in the mid-late 90's.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought my last set of Whites in '86, one set of heels and soles replaced so far, about to need replaced again. Not wearing them to fires makes them last longer.


----------



## Jacob J. (Apr 11, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I bought my last set of Whites in '86, one set of heels and soles replaced so far, about to need replaced again. Not wearing them to fires makes them last longer.


 
That was back when Whites were really good boots, about the best made.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> That was back when Whites were really good boots, about the best made.


 
Man, you guys are ooooooold.


----------



## slowp (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmph. I got a season and a half out of my Whites back when they were good. Then it was time for a rebuild, then another season and a half and they were shot. That seemed to be true for others on the crew too. We were marking timber from May to When The Snow Got Too Deep. We were on very steep and rocky ground. They are good boots-- I think we just would have worn any boot out.

When I moved over to the wet side, the White's were replaced by Kuliens. The Whites were declared to be Eastside Sheepherder Boots.


----------



## altec876 (Apr 11, 2011)

ive had whites best out of the box comfort boots ive had but i like wescos best there a good stiff boot comfortable and last me twice as long as my whites, havent wore the smoke jumpers mine are linemans model....been wearn wesco for 12yrs now


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 11, 2011)

I bought my first pair of Wesco's a couple of weeks ago. They were Jobmasters. They were also seconds that were set up just how I wanted them custom so I saved about $90.00. I have only worn them four days but I really like them.


----------



## zogger (Apr 15, 2011)

*easy fix*



mdavlee said:


> I've tried rocky, wolverine, ariat, georgia boot, justin, chippewa, and red wings. The red wings are the only ones that hold up decent and don't hurt my feet. I was just hoping to find something that will last a little better and be comfortable.



Get the brand you like the best, the red wings, just one full size larger and wear an extra pair of heavy cushioned socks all the time. One pair of your regular socks, then the heavy comfy socks over that. You get used to it fast, even in the summer.

I started doing that years ago working tradeshows on concrete floors all the time..man, what a difference that extra pair of socks make. A friend of mine suggested that to me and I was so desperate from having near crippled feet from that constant all day every day concrete walking all the time, I went and did it, bought a one size larger pair of boots with the extra socks.

Instant from day one relief, never looked back, been doing that with work boots since the late 80s now.


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 16, 2011)

Ordered a new pair of Kuliens today. $873 ouch. Where's that crying icon.


----------



## slowp (Apr 16, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> Ordered a new pair of Kuliens today. $873 ouch. Where's that crying icon.


 
How long of a wait? 

Mine need fixing. The soles cracked. I had them made for the replacement calks, against the wishes of the makers. But they still feel very light and fit well compared to the "other brands" of boots.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 16, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> Ordered a new pair of Kuliens today. $873 ouch. Where's that crying icon.


 
Ouch is right. Gold corks? here ya go


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 17, 2011)

slowp said:


> How long of a wait?
> 
> Mine need fixing. The soles cracked. I had them made for the replacement calks, against the wishes of the makers. But they still feel very light and fit well compared to the "other brands" of boots.



Didn't ask. I assumed 6 months.
I bet you take them back they might fix them for you for free.
I asked them to lighten them up as much as possible. Only went with 8 inch uppers to save weight.
Drive caulks for me. I don't like those replaceable caulks.
They did a minor fix on my shop shoes while I was there.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2011)

Siskiyou Blues said:


> are new whites as good as the ones from years ago? I have heard mixed reviews about the quality of leather. It is hard to know if I should take these things with a grain of salt.
> I am trying to decide to drop my hard earned coin on either a pair of wesco's, white's or nicks. At the moment I am leaning towards the nicks.


 
The tannery that supplied the leather for White's and Wesco (Salz) was here in Santa Cruz for 100 years of so. They closed up shop a few years ago and sold the formulas to the Communist Chinese because there were do few shoe manufactureers here in the USA. The two sons of the owner lived on my street and we went to high school together. The youngest son was in sales and now is a leather broker.

I talked with him yesterday (he had been in Communist China the past 3 weeks) about White's. They still buy American leather and their boots and rebuilding have not changed. Still top notch. I forgot to ask about Wesco but I would guess they are the same way.

He also said that since Communist China is seeing a huge increase in wages, nearly on par with the USA, that they are modernizing their tanneries to allow more automation. He said the quality of the leather is becoming some of the best in the world. They Commies also make cheap leather when the customer wants it. China is just now starting to build a new $50,000,000 tannery. I wonder when the last tannery was built in the USA? Most of the hides come from here and Australia ( though far fewer than in the past), France and South Korea.

When Salz closed the doors their average wage for tannery workers was $18.00/hour and at that time Communist China was paying $0.28/hour (28 cents/hour) the week was 66 hours and room and board were taken out of their pay. There were no rules regarding pollution and some tannery sites were so bad that the entire property was razed and a layer of fill was used to cover the old site. Then the tannery moved a few miles away to another river valley.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 17, 2011)

I measured my feet finally this weekend. I guess it explains why I have such a hard time with normal on the shelf boots. I need a 10.5 EEEEE. My feet are wider than a EEE for a size 16. I guess I might need to have some boots made for me. I guess is it worth it for wesco over hoffmans? I like the lower heel of the hoffman smoke chaser in the 8".


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 17, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I measured my feet finally this weekend. I guess it explains why I have such a hard time with normal on the shelf boots. I need a 10.5 EEEEE. My feet are wider than a EEE for a size 16. I guess I might need to have some boots made for me. I guess is it worth it for wesco over hoffmans? I like the lower heel of the hoffman smoke chaser in the 8".


 
You must be a Giant.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 17, 2011)

Not really. I'm 6' and 270. I guess my wide feet are made for walking on the steep side hills around home. Is the wescos worth the $500 for a pair of custom?


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 17, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Not really. I'm 6' and 270. I guess my wide feet are made for walking on the steep side hills around home. Is the wescos worth the $500 for a pair of custom?


 
I don't have enough experience to give you that answer. I will say that they are THE best pair of boots I've ever owned. I am easy to fit but I am also very big and put a lot of weight on my feet. I have only owned mine for three weeks so I expect them to only improve with total break in. The qualifier is that I only wear them two to three times a week. I make my real living in another type of footwear. I hope this helps.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 17, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I measured my feet finally this weekend. I guess it explains why I have such a hard time with normal on the shelf boots. I need a 10.5 EEEEE. My feet are wider than a EEE for a size 16. I guess I might need to have some boots made for me. I guess is it worth it for wesco over hoffmans? I like the lower heel of the hoffman smoke chaser in the 8".


 
Yes, wesco are much better than Hoffman. The $90 custom fit deal is a one time charge so your nest pair they will not charge you that extra. Call them and talk to their custom fit department and tell them what you want, heck , they might put a calkless springer sole on there, or have something else that would suit your needs better than the conventional logger's block heel. They've been easy for me to talk to about my troubles in the past, enough so that despite my troubles, I'll stick with them. They feel really good.

And, best to you! Hope you're well. 

Gologit, and SlowP, since I can only expect the wittiest response, I only discussed my past BOOT troubles, for your information!


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 17, 2011)

I will be wearing these probably 5 days a week or so. I'll call wesco tomorrow and talk to them. It's my off day tomorrow so i'll have time to run around and check out there saw shops tomorrow. I got a killer deal on a 390 fall before last out here. I think they'll be selling a lot of saws around here with the tornados that happened out here.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> Yes, wesco are much better than Hoffman. The $90 custom fit deal is a one time charge so your nest pair they will not charge you that extra. Call them and talk to their custom fit department and tell them what you want, heck , they might put a calkless springer sole on there, or have something else that would suit your needs better than the conventional logger's block heel. They've been easy for me to talk to about my troubles in the past, enough so that despite my troubles, I'll stick with them. They feel really good.
> 
> And, best to you! Hope you're well.
> 
> Gologit, and SlowP, since I can only expect the wittiest response, I only discussed my past BOOT troubles, for your information!


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Any time, Joe.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 17, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Not really. I'm 6' and 270. I guess my wide feet are made for walking on the steep side hills around home. Is the wescos worth the $500 for a pair of custom?


 
Custom boots are worth the money.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 17, 2011)

I think that's going to be my best bet on getting something that will fit right and maybe wear a little better.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2011)

Rudedog said:


> I make my real living in another type of footwear.


 
How is the pole dancing these days?:msp_wink:


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 17, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I measured my feet finally this weekend. I guess it explains why I have such a hard time with normal on the shelf boots. I need a 10.5 EEEEE. My feet are wider than a EEE for a size 16. I guess I might need to have some boots made for me. I guess is it worth it for wesco over hoffmans? I like the lower heel of the hoffman smoke chaser in the 8".


 
Fittting custom boots takes into account not just length and width but also volume. There is a 13 year old in my scout troop who wears a 16.5 EEEE but the real problem is his foot has massive volume! I can't believe how stretched out his boots or shoes get in a month.

Check out the websites for White's, Nick's Wesco, Drew's, Viberg and others. Good luck!


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 18, 2011)

Around here Wescos have always been considered a cheap shoe and I don't mean in the inexpensive manner. The leather is no good. They leak two days before rain and stretch out of shape when wet. My last pair were Wesco and they are worse then ever. I don't know what I was thinking about buying them. I knew better.

This all goes back to 2dogs post about leather.
According to Kuliens you can't get good leather in the USA and haven't been able to get it in the USA for 40 years. Chrome tanned leather is not produced in the USA because of the pollution laws. I think he said he gets his from Eastern Europe, old Soviet block.
Any domestically produced leather is oil tanned.
I can't imagine how custom fit Wescos would be any advantage. They'll change shape after a few soakings.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 18, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I measured my feet finally this weekend. I guess it explains why I have such a hard time with normal on the shelf boots. I need a 10.5 EEEEE. My feet are wider than a EEE for a size 16. I guess I might need to have some boots made for me. I guess is it worth it for wesco over hoffmans? I like the lower heel of the hoffman smoke chaser in the 8".


 
I hear ya on the uber wide feet, when I went to get measured for my White's I thought my shoe size was 13 ee but it wound out being 11 F


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> ...I can't imagine how custom fit Wescos would be any advantage. They'll change shape after a few soakings.


 
That's probably true. But for those of us who _don't_ live in areas where the rainfall is measured in feet they seem to work out pretty well. :msp_biggrin:

For wet weather or snow I switch to Vikings.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 18, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I hear ya on the uber wide feet, when I went to get measured for my White's I thought my shoe size was 13 ee but it wound out being 11 F



As my dear mother did put it (looking at my feet): That's the foot of a swamp stomper!

Nokia and Sievi manufacture working boots for wide feet. But I guess they're not available in the U.S. market.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 18, 2011)

Samlock said:


> As my dear mother did put it (looking at my feet): That's the foot of a swamp stomper!
> 
> Nokia and Sievi manufacture working boots for wide feet. But I guess they're not available in the U.S. market.


 
yeah, I've never heard of Sievi and only Nokia in reference to cell phones


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't work in wet conditions most of the time. Water and electricity don't mix well. I've worn boots from 10.5 to 13 depending on brand and what width they come in. If I get a 11 tennis shoe when it stretches out my feet are wider than the sole. I guess that's why all my shoes and boots get so stretched out.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 18, 2011)

I talked to viberg today. They recommended the bobcat and it is in stock in 4E. It is $360 plus shipping. Does anyone have any firsthand experience with them?


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I talked to viberg today. They recommended the bobcat and it is in stock in 4E. It is $360 plus shipping. Does anyone have any firsthand experience with them?


 
Not first hand but they have a great reputation for their logging boots.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 18, 2011)

The ones they recommended have a spring sole and said they were comfortable on concrete. So far I think they are probably the best option for me.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 18, 2011)

The guy I cut with wears the Vibergs, and they last forever. Much better than white's, but horrible to break in.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 18, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I talked to viberg today. They recommended the bobcat and it is in stock in 4E. It is $360 plus shipping. Does anyone have any firsthand experience with them?


 
Yep, they're all I wear, except in the winter of course! Great boots, no issues with them for me at all. Usually when I'm breaking them in I'll cut an old felt insole in half and stick one under each tongue, cuts down on the boot bite at the start!


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 18, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I hear ya on the uber wide feet, when I went to get measured for my White's I thought my shoe size was 13 ee but it wound out being 11 F


 
I sent in a custom fit to see if the 13.5 c on factory closeout would fit since the 13 d's stretched out and seemd too wide. Turns out i should wear a 12d. 

Go for the vibergs, I've seen them and they look beautiful!


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I'm going to order the vibergs this week. I might get them shipped to where I'm working so I don't have to wait a month to wear them.


----------



## Rudedog (Apr 24, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I think I'm going to order the vibergs this week. I might get them shipped to where I'm working so I don't have to wait a month to wear them.


 
Where are you ordering from? It appears that you can only order from a dealer and can't order direct.


----------



## mdavlee (Apr 24, 2011)

Probably just direct. There's a number on their website for them.


----------



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 26, 2011)

hammerlogging said:


> IN that case I'd say you're looking more at fit than brand choice, all quality.
> 
> Of course, when i went to cut for these new guys, the faller (now gone) tried to start some pro Husky anti stihl battle with me, when I didn't play along I think it broke his heart, which is to say, brand loyalty doesn't hold too much ground with me.


 
I tried to keep this in the back of my mind when I went to go put my feet in a couple different boots. (Whites, Wescos, Nicks and Vibergs)

In the end I found the Nicks fit my the best by far, so that is what I ended up with. Had to hold my breath while the credit card machine was working, but I am going to be happily living in these boots for a good while. Gonna start breaking em in tomorrow...


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 26, 2011)

Humptulips said:


> Around here Wescos have always been considered a cheap shoe and I don't mean in the inexpensive manner. The leather is no good. They leak two days before rain and stretch out of shape when wet. My last pair were Wesco and they are worse then ever. I don't know what I was thinking about buying them. I knew better.
> 
> This all goes back to 2dogs post about leather.
> According to Kuliens you can't get good leather in the USA and haven't been able to get it in the USA for 40 years. Chrome tanned leather is not produced in the USA because of the pollution laws. I think he said he gets his from Eastern Europe, old Soviet block.
> ...


I'll have to say that Kuliens doesn't skimp on the quality of their leather. They don't skimp on their price either but they're plenty worth it. As far as leaking goes, they are by far the best. Even the thread they use is extraordinary. And, if you have them made for your feet they fit like a glove from the first time you wear them. The most expensive leather they use is in the soles to hold the calks in the leather. If you go in the shop John will show you the difference in the leathers he uses. Absolutely top quality even though the price is Trump worthy.


----------



## Siskiyou Blues (Apr 27, 2011)

Siskiyou Blues said:


> I tried to keep this in the back of my mind when I went to go put my feet in a couple different boots. (Whites, Wescos, Nicks and Vibergs)
> 
> In the end I found the Nicks fit my the best by far, so that is what I ended up with. Had to hold my breath while the credit card machine was working, but I am going to be happily living in these boots for a good while. Gonna start breaking em in tomorrow...


 
Day one over with and my feet feel great!


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't mean to be a derailer here but, how does everyone like to break their boots in?

old school, fill em with water and walk em dry
or grease the heck out of em
or something else?


Thanks, Jake


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I don't mean to be a derailer here but, how does everyone like to break their boots in?
> 
> old school, fill em with water and walk em dry
> or grease the heck out of em
> ...


 
Grease, grease and more grease. But the odd time I will go stand in a creek during the day!


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 28, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I don't mean to be a derailer here but, how does everyone like to break their boots in?
> 
> old school, fill em with water and walk em dry
> or grease the heck out of em
> ...


 
The only boots I've ever worn were Kuliens. They made a last just for my foot and they fit like a glove. However, because of the leather that they used on both the soles and the uppers, I would soak them in water for at least a day before I wore them. The morning that I would wear them for the first time I'd empty them and take a dish towel and dry them out as much as I could. When I went to work they would conform even more to my foot. I can't remember ever having a problem breaking them in.
Obviously, boot grease works to soften them too. However, you can get them too soft. When the uppers fall over when they're standing up by themselves they're too soft. They lose their support at the ankles when on steep ground.
In the summer time I'd fill them up with water every Friday nite and let them soak the salt out over the weekend. I'd get 3 years out of each pair I bought. John at Kuliens told me that the salt is murder on the leather. I didn't think 3 years was too awful bad. One thing for sure with those boots you had to think in "pro rate" terms. The initial expense was enough to choke a mule. However, you were wearing a pair of boots that really lasted if you took care of them.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks guys, I just got a smokin hot deal on some hathorn hi-lines and it has been so long since i broke in a pair of boots that i kinda forgot the best way to go about it


----------



## wowzers (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think Whites make the same quality boot as they use too. I had some real problems with their leather stretching out when it got wet. I was going to get some Meindls for this year but when I drove up to Hoffman's, Meindl had changed the leather on the ones they carry to this dry suede type that looked liked it would last about two weeks. I ended up getting them to caulk a pair of the sportivas.


----------



## eric5555 (May 9, 2011)

I'm so glad i found this thread, I always bought the cheaper boot Chippewa red wing, they were good for my uses (in construction & biking) but i decided to go all out i got a pair of whites,smoke jumpers mainly for the looks. i'm wearing them for a couple of days very comfortable, but the way they make the arch support really bothers me it really pokes up into my arch its very annoying. 1) is this the way all boots like this style feel wesco nicks etc. or is this exclusive to whites? 2) is the arch going to soften with brake in or am i stuck with how it is? 3) any remedy for this problem? also i'm not flat footed i always thought i have a normal healthy arch thanks much


----------



## wowzers (May 10, 2011)

The arch will soften up as you break them in. They always kill my feet on the outside part of the arch for about a week.


----------



## Gologit (May 10, 2011)

eric5555 said:


> .... i got a pair of whites,smoke jumpers mainly for the looks.


 
Boots as a fashion statement? :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## slowp (May 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Boots as a fashion statement? :msp_rolleyes:


 
You got a problem with that? :msp_smile:

Somebody once said that Whites were like "Walkin' on broomsticks."
I liked that arch. My feet have high arches. I do not remember it softening up.


----------



## lfnh (May 10, 2011)

eric5555 said:


> 2) is the arch going to soften with brake in or am i stuck with how it is? 3) any remedy for this problem? also i'm not flat footed i always thought i have a normal healthy arch thanks much


 
Put em on and work em.
Your foot will adjust.
Then you'll appreciate that arch...


----------



## madhatte (May 10, 2011)

lfnh said:


> Put em on and work em.
> Your foot will adjust.
> Then you'll appreciate that arch...


 
Heck yeah! Mere mortals have to pay EXTRA for orthotic insoles!


----------



## mdavlee (May 10, 2011)

Well after all the calling around and you guys help I decided to give the hoffman smoke chasers a chance. They have a lower heel and talking directly with them said they are comfortable on concrete. I hope they didn't lie about that. I should have them early next week.


----------



## epicklein22 (May 10, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Wesco Highliner's for $345 from my local boot guy. Nice heavy duty boot with a good amount of features, but would be over kill for your situation.


----------



## Gologit (May 10, 2011)

slowp said:


> You got a problem with that? :msp_smile:


 
Kinda. How boots _look_ isn't important. Your Kuliens were beautiful when you brought them home, no? Now they show every mile you've put on them but they're still great boots. Crocs are a fashion statement, not boots.

The same with clothes. I don't _care_ how I look. Those heavy cloth hickory shirts that I bought at Sunbirds are wearing like iron. They have indelible grease stains, the fronts are a permanent darker color than the rest of the shirt, there's a few rips and tears and one of them has part of a sleeve gone, I tore out a zipper on another one when the spikes on my saw caught it, and I burned part of the collar off another one when my cigarette set a pitch glob on fire but they suit me just fine.

Besides, you've seen what I wear to work...they ain't pretty but they get the job done. Sort of like their owner. :msp_wink:


----------



## paccity (May 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Kinda. How boots _look_ isn't important. Your Kuliens were beautiful when you brought them home, no? Now they show every mile you've put on them but they're still great boots. Crocs are a fashion statement, not boots.
> 
> The same with clothes. I don't _care_ how I look. Those heavy cloth hickory shirts that I bought at Sunbirds are wearing like iron. They have indelible grease stains, the fronts are a permanent darker color than the rest of the shirt, there's a few rips and tears and one of them has part of a sleeve gone, I tore out a zipper on another one when the spikes on my saw caught it, and I burned part of the collar off another one when my cigarette set a pitch glob on fire but they suit me just fine.
> 
> Besides, you've seen what I wear to work...they ain't pretty but they get the job done. Sort of like their owner. :msp_wink:


 
yup, not a drugstore logger.


----------



## 2dogs (May 10, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Crocs are a fashion statement, not boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ... but they suit me just fine.


 
"Stuff That Works" That is good music. Its a song about your hickory shirt.

Re Crocs. I did a 70 mile backpacking trip last summer and changed into my camo Crocs each and every night in camp. It was not about fashion it was about hot and sweaty feet. Though I must admit I did look good.


----------



## jmeritt (May 10, 2011)

*Red wing/ danners*



mdavlee said:


> I'm willing to try anything for a little more wear and comfort. The red wings I have are 1105. The sole lasts about a year or so. I've tried a couple others but can't remember the numbers now. I'll give whites a call today and see if they have anything they recommend for working on hard surfaces.


I used to own a shoe repair shop/redwing dealership and also sold Danners. Whites and Wescos are prbably the most well built boots I ever worked on, however I'd heed the advice of others in this thread in regards to walking on concrete, not much cushion in these. The 1105 Red Wings you are wearing have the original supersole which is comfortable but is a soft urethane sole. The boots that I saw hold up the best and still had some comfort were the Rew Wing 998's(I think those are the numbers if they still make them) They are the ones with the double toes(extra leather cap on the toes) These boots have the thickest leather that Red Wing puts in its boots. They also have the comfort insoles( a medium density urethane insole) and the soles a a Vibram sole that uses a softer rubber and is reinforced with kevlar strands. As far as selling and repairs go, these boots held up the best of any pair I ever dealt with with Red Wings. I don't know if you ever had your boots repaired or what wore out on your 1105's but I have been able to fully resole these boots 3 ro 4 times in some cases. The advantage of resoling(if you can find a good repair shop) is you get fresh soles and the boots are still broken in to your feet. If you dont have a repair shop near you you can send your boots in to redwing and they'll rebuild them. I also sold Danners and some other guys have mentioned as long as they say USA made on them they are good boots as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## T_F_E (May 11, 2011)

My corks are whites and i like them, my regular boots are danners i like them more.


----------



## Gologit (May 11, 2011)

jmeritt said:


> I used to own a shoe repair shop/redwing dealership and also sold Danners. Whites and Wescos are prbably the most well built boots I ever worked on, however I'd heed the advice of others in this thread in regards to walking on concrete, not much cushion in these. The 1105 Red Wings you are wearing have the original supersole which is comfortable but is a soft urethane sole. The boots that I saw hold up the best and still had some comfort were the Rew Wing 998's(I think those are the numbers if they still make them) They are the ones with the double toes(extra leather cap on the toes) These boots have the thickest leather that Red Wing puts in its boots. They also have the comfort insoles( a medium density urethane insole) and the soles a a Vibram sole that uses a softer rubber and is reinforced with kevlar strands. As far as selling and repairs go, these boots held up the best of any pair I ever dealt with with Red Wings. I don't know if you ever had your boots repaired or what wore out on your 1105's but I have been able to fully resole these boots 3 ro 4 times in some cases. The advantage of resoling(if you can find a good repair shop) is you get fresh soles and the boots are still broken in to your feet. If you dont have a repair shop near you you can send your boots in to redwing and they'll rebuild them. I also sold Danners and some other guys have mentioned as long as they say USA made on them they are good boots as well. Hope that helps.


 
That's good information. Finding a decent boot repair shop locally is a problem. There used to be four in our area. Now we're down to one and he'll probably retire this year. Nobody seems interested in carrying it on.


----------



## slowp (May 11, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Kinda. How boots _look_ isn't important. Your Kuliens were beautiful when you brought them home, no? Now they show every mile you've put on them but they're still great boots. Crocs are a fashion statement, not boots.



Don't knock crocs till you've tried them. Pull off your calks and slip into Crocs.. Ahhhhhh. They are puffy marshmellows on your feet compared to the heavy apres' logging Romeos. 

If I do any backpacking (the If is because of snow levels) I can throw a pair of Crocs in because they are so lightweight. Wish I'd had a pair of them for the Grand Canyon slog. 

I am suddenly envisioning a crummyfull of guys getting out with different colors of Crocs on.


----------



## Gologit (May 11, 2011)

slowp said:


> I am suddenly envisioning a crummyfull of guys getting out with different colors of Crocs on.


 
Uh huh. And then skipping off through the brush, hand in hand, singing little logging songs.

Okay, I know 2dogs and Burvol wear Crocs...I'll make an exception in their case. 

But...most grown men wearing plastic slippers probably talk in a high lisping voice, have earrings in both ears, get a manicure every week, a pedicure every other week, eat strictly organic food, spend a lot of time in fern bars, drive a Prius, and vote the straight Democatic ticket. :wink2:

Sneakers...plain old WalMart 12 dollar sneakers. Preferably the same color as the dirt on the floorboards of the crummy. Cut the velcro staps off, throw the tongue away...instant poor man's romeos.

Have you seen the price on romeos lately?


----------



## paccity (May 11, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Uh huh. And then skipping off through the brush, hand in hand, singing little logging songs.
> 
> Okay, I know 2dogs and Burvol wear Crocs...I'll make an exception in their case.
> 
> ...


 
yes, i was lookin to get a fresh pair, but damn you could almost buy some boots for that? lookin at other options.


----------



## slowp (May 11, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Uh huh. And then skipping off through the brush, hand in hand, singing little logging songs.
> 
> Okay, I know 2dogs and Burvol wear Crocs...I'll make an exception in their case.
> 
> ...



The pink Romeos are constantly on sale at Sunbirds. The non pink ones are frequently on sale. I'll go with the crocs.


----------



## madhatte (May 12, 2011)

You guys best not be talkin' bad on my romeos. Happy feets is happy feets.


----------

